# Sage grinder or Rave bought ground coffee



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

So only recently joined the forum I am getting a Sage duo temp pro machine hopefully Monday and reading lots of posts find myself asking should i buy a Sage smart grinder?

What my question is would you prefer a Sage grinder or many people on here express issues about the machine ... so would i be better buying espresso ground coffee off Rave

May I request that knowing that members often suggest buying a better quality used machine on this occasion could it be just a choice between a new sage grinder and the online ground coffee please

Cheers


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi and welcome,

Definitely get a decent grinder capable of grinding for espresso if you can afford it. While pre-ground coffee will get you started (probably needing to use pressurised baskets) you've got no way of adjusting your grind size for extraction which is a big part of making a decent espresso shot.

Jason


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

There are other grinders to consider in the same price range as the sage grinder, if using purely just for espresso the Iberital MC2 is an option also a decent steel burr hand grinder.

Jason


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Jason11 said:


> Hi and welcome,
> 
> Definitely get a decent grinder capable of grinding for espresso if you can afford it. While pre-ground coffee will get you started (probably needing to use pressurised baskets) you've got no way of adjusting your grind size for extraction which is a big part of making a decent espresso shot.
> 
> Jason


 Thank you

i confess I don't know if my new machine has non pressurised baskets included, my confusion really would a sage grinder be worse than just buying pre ground supply

Many members are located a long travel away and most used adds on here for used equipment is collect that restricts options when looking at travel times

Buying a new less expensive machine like sage £139 versus machines that seem in favour at £400+ a big factor in deciding. Along with getting instructions supplied and the burrs (think thats what the bit that grinds is called) being worn before i start. As I am in Teesside it may be difficult locating someone who could offer repairs.

Allan


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't own the Sage grinder but from what I've read (extensively) recently it will do an adequate job for espresso grinding. It won't be as good as a eureka mignon or niche zero but it's quite a bit cheaper if on a budget.

I ended up buying a decent hand grinder recently as I was in the same situation as you with regards budget and grinder selection as you'll get more for your money and I wanted the portability for 'on the move' brewed coffee.

I would seriously consider the Iberital MC2 over the sage if you don't need big adjustments in grind size all the time. It is around the same money but has a finer adjustment for grinding being a worm drive mechanism. The downside is if you want to grind for espresso then a courser grind for brewed or something.

HTH

Jason


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Jason11 said:


> I don't own the Sage grinder but from what I've read (extensively) recently it will do an adequate job for espresso grinding. It won't be as good as a eureka mignon or niche zero but it's quite a bit cheaper if on a budget.
> 
> I ended up buying a decent hand grinder recently as I was in the same situation as you with regards budget and grinder selection as you'll get more for your money and I wanted the portability for 'on the move' brewed coffee.
> 
> ...


 Thanks again

i will look up the Iberital MC2 never came up on quick google search MC5 was the main hit

2 questions please what do you mean by on the move' brewed coffee. The other bit what's HTH

Allan


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Found the Mc2 at happy donkey also this

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/2945-switching-grinders-from-a-gaggia-mdf-to-a-iberital-mc2/?do=embed

That's a good read, mind i do agree it's a bit less attractive than some models


----------



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

Coffee goes stale really quickly once ground (15 mins) so pre ground coffee isn't a great option. The sage DTP comes with pressurised baskets which will sort of cover up inconsistent or bad grinds but it's like riding a bike with training wheels, Yes you can do it, you won't fall off, but you'll never get the full potential of that bike. So any grinder is better than no grinder.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Uriel4953 said:


> Coffee goes stale really quickly once ground (15 mins) so pre ground coffee isn't a great option. The sage DTP comes with pressurised baskets which will sort of cover up inconsistent or bad grinds but it's like riding a bike with training wheels, Yes you can do it, you won't fall off, but you'll never get the full potential of that bike. So any grinder is better than no grinder.


 So how long does a bean last once roasted please.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Border_all said:


> So how long does a bean last once roasted please.


 It varies based on the bean, how it's been roasted and how it's been stored. I tend to find dark roasts gas off quickly and then stale quickly. They absorb moisture from the air really fast. With dark roasts they are off their peak at 3 weeks post roast ) I find peak 0.5-2.5 weeks. And personally not worth drinking after 1 month.

Lighter roasts can be more forgiving, may take a week to reach their peak then hold for a couple of weeks. But again after a month I wouldn't drink them.

Much like cakes I find stale is not worth the calories! Haha.

What you need to look out for sometimes is small roasters selling to local shops. Check the roast dates. they are often months before as these shops struggle to sell them quickly.

The best thing to do is A) visit your local roaster often B) set up a subscription C) learn how to home roast (way way easier than you think)


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Border_all said:


> Thanks again
> i will look up the Iberital MC2 never came up on quick google search MC5 was the main hit
> 2 questions please what do you mean by on the move' brewed coffee. The other bit what's HTH
> Allan


I just meant when not at home I can take/use a hand grinder a lot easier than an electric grinder. Can't use it for espresso 'on the move' but can use it for brewed methods such as Aeropress and Clever dripper.

HTH = Hope that helps

HTH 

Jason


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

TomHughes said:


> It varies based on the bean, how it's been roasted and how it's been stored. I tend to find dark roasts gas off quickly and then stale quickly. They absorb moisture from the air really fast. With dark roasts they are off their peak at 3 weeks post roast ) I find peak 0.5-2.5 weeks. And personally not worth drinking after 1 month.
> 
> Lighter roasts can be more forgiving, may take a week to reach their peak then hold for a couple of weeks. But again after a month I wouldn't drink them.
> 
> ...


 Thanks i must say i have taken a look today at cheaper roasters on Amazon for small quantities you can get basic for £50+ something for me to investigate more

Allan


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Jason11 said:


> I just meant when not at home I can take/use a hand grinder a lot easier than an electric grinder. Can't use it for espresso 'on the move' but can use it for brewed methods such as Aeropress and Clever dripper.
> 
> HTH = Hope that helps
> 
> ...


 Thanks Jason

you have indeed helped ? at the moment i doubt I'll take coffee on the road and probably will drink lattes more than espresso


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Border_all said:


> Thanks Jason
> you have indeed helped  at the moment i doubt I'll take coffee on the road and probably will drink lattes more than espresso


You'd still need to make an espresso to make a latte


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Jason11 said:


> You'd still need to make an espresso to make a latte


 Yes indeed the thread has been very helpful wish i could get my head around the grinder differences a lot more but it's early days

Considering how fast bought ground beans are stale it seems likely I'll buy a grinder at least it would reduce the frequency of coffee deliveries. Add a roaster and you have even more flexibility ?


----------



## Bica60s (Dec 3, 2019)

I use the Sage and it's just fine. It doesn't have much prestige on here because it's at the lower end of the budget for a decent grinder. Don't let that put you off though as it's well made, lots of useful features and I've found it (so far) consistent and more than decent enough for a decent espresso.


----------



## Aamz23 (Aug 20, 2018)

I have Sage barista express and use the built in grinder, i am looking at a separate grinder too for a budget, the iberital mc2 and sage grinder pro have been on my shortlist for a while. Wondering if it does make a big difference


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Aamz23 said:


> I have Sage barista express and use the built in grinder, i am looking at a separate grinder too for a budget, the iberital mc2 and sage grinder pro have been on my shortlist for a while. Wondering if it does make a big difference


 Thats a tough one. I went for the Eureka Mignon in the end though due to other commitments not yet set it up. I was tempted by the mc2 from i think it was happy donkey but i knew that it was unlikely i would upgrade the grinder while i might upgrade my sage dtp so it seemed the most cost effective solution


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

PS my other reason was space constraints and i like the 58mm grinder


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

having owned an MC2 and now own a sage grinder i would definitely recommend the sage for your machine, although it is a stepped grinder it will grind fine for espresso. I found the worm adjustment on the MC2 such a pain to use. If your budget allows for a minion then go for that but the sage is great starter point and you can grind for different brew methods easily, the MC2 is only for espresso if you want to keep your sanity. check out the for sale threads for bargain ex commercial grinders as youll get far more bang for your buck.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Border_all said:


> PS my other reason was space constraints and i like the 58mm grinder


Have you considered a second hand Eureka Mignon? Personally I'd get one of those rather than any of the two grinders aforementioned.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Aamz23 said:


> I have Sage barista express and use the built in grinder, i am looking at a separate grinder too for a budget, the iberital mc2 and sage grinder pro have been on my shortlist for a while. Wondering if it does make a big difference


From what I've see the sage grinder is more or less the same as the grinder in the barista express.

I don't think any of those "appliance grade" grinders are going to be a particularly worth while upgrade.

I'm no expert by any stretch but for that kind of money I'd be looking to keep my eye out for a used Mazzer, super jollies come up fairly regularly as they're so popular and they often come up pre-modded for single dosing / home use, I've seen several for under £200 recently. That's going to piss all over anything new in the £100-200 range.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

